
Why AI and machine learning researchers are beginning to embrace PyTorch - rfreytag
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/why-ai-and-machine-learning-researchers-are-beginning-to-embrace-pytorch
======
zitterbewegung
I haven't observed anything related to what the article is talked about. I
haven't heard of any hype related to PyTorch at all other than the
announcements by Facebook. Can someone correct me if I am wrong?

~~~
claytonjy
As a data nerd not doing deep learning but who follows the space, I'd say the
article jives with what I've seen and heard: pytorch is cool, but
predominantly for research and prototyping. Both academic and non-academic
colleagues use it to test ideas a bit more quickly before taking the time to
write it in tensorflow for larger-scale training. I suspect as the distributed
stuff new to 0.2 catches on, the more academic ones might be able to stick
with pytorch for the full/distributed training runs; curious to see.

~~~
quotemstr
So if it's good for R&D now, it should disrupt its way up the value chain over
time, right?

------
cs702
PyTorch v0.2.0 was just released. The HN thread and related discussion is
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14946585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14946585)

I LOVE PyTorch for experimenting with dynamic deep neural nets (DNNs) -- that
is, DNNs that can have different graphs for different input samples. I find it
much, MUCH easier to create and tinker with dynamic DNNs using PyTorch than,
say, TensorFlow Fold.

------
JacobiX
Pytorch is awesome especially with automatic differentiation. We used to do
the training in torch and then convert the trained model to caffe. The only
problem is that the conversion script supports only torch 7. I heard that at
Facebook they experiment and do the training in pytorch and then they convert
the model to caffe 2. I hope they will release the conversion script.

------
justforFranz
Let's keep in mind that computer book publishers (like O'Reilly) have an
interest in thrashing the knowledge base of programmers generally. Because it
means more potential book sales.

Advertisers can be informative. But they can also be a big distraction of time
& money & resources.

------
cwyers
So, on one hand, the "pick an OS/Python version/package manager" selector for
getting install instructions is cool and useful.

On the other hand, well, having installers for OS X and Linux leaves a big
Windows-sized gap, so I won't be playing with this anytime soon.

------
toisanji
pytorch is my go to framework for deep learning. That given this is just a PR
piece, an interview from Oreilly with one of the main developers of pytorch.

------
wodenokoto
How does pytorch compare to dynet (formerly CNN, or pyCNN)?

It's been my choice for dynamic NN for a while.

